# marc147 v2 trim wax



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

First thing is a big thanks to marc147 for sending me the wax.

the trim on my 52 plate saxo has been a bit faded and not attractive... until now with this new wax, it is very soft and spreads on so easyily and literally only takes 30 seconds to transform faded trim to deep black that beeds a treat and even stays on after a week of snow.

It is better than any trim restorer i have tried and it actualy will last !

(I will try to get some pictures up when i fiqure out how to upload from photobucket)


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cheers bud  good wee review


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)




----------

